# make or buy router table?



## EnRouteWoodcrafts (Oct 23, 2012)

I need a router table and am looking for opinions on if I should make my own or buy one? Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

EnRouteWoodcrafts said:


> _I need a router table_ and am looking for opinions on if I should make my own or buy one? Any thoughts?
> Thanks


I would buy one and use it for what you need it for. If the mood takes you, you can always make your second or third one....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I say if you have the time, and the skill, build it yourself. I did and it is working Ok for me.
No cabinet yet. I either clamp it to a table or clamp it to my work bench.
Two pieces of 3/4 mdf glued together, trimmed with oak edge band, then covered in Formica and trimmed.

Combo T track/miter gauge slot in the table. Rockler Group "A" table insert plate with a Bosch 1617 fixed base router mounted underneath. Adjust the bit height by inserting a hex key through the hole in the place.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## EnRouteWoodcrafts (Oct 23, 2012)

*router table*

thanks for the info. and i like the one you have built. well done


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

It depends on when you need the router table. If it's soon buy it, if you have the time to gather the material to build it and a fence then build it.

What is it you need a Route Table for? It may be something that can be done with out one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's hard to beat the Grizzly table for 130.oo bucks you can always build a bottom cabinet if you want one or use the one that it comes with it..just put some sides on it with a door or two.
Kreg pocket hole jig is a quick to build a cabinet around the stand..

T10432 Router Table with Stand


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Marco said:


> It depends on when you need the router table. If it's soon buy it, if you have the time to gather the material to build it and a fence then build it.
> 
> What is it you need a Route Table for? It may be something that can be done with out one.


I agree with Marco. When do you need it by? And what is your immediate use for it? 

Sometimes something really simple is the best thing to start with. You could be up and running in 30 minutes with a piece of plywood, a few bolts, a couple of sawhorses, and a 2x4 for a fence.

http://www.wwgoa.com/media/images/7-large-mdf-18x22.jpg

Cheap,fast and easy router table - YouTube


----------



## srichard44 (Jun 30, 2008)

*buy or make*

The question you need to answer is do you NEED to have a table or do you WANT to have one? If you need a router table, make your table. If you buy one, you have to adjust to how the table makes you do things. By making the table you can build the table to how you do things. If you buy a table then change your mind, you have to try to sell it to someone. By building your table, it should fit to your workshop and your work habits.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am with BJ on this one. It is hard to beat the price and it has everything you need to get going. Of all the tables out there if I was going to buy one the 10432 would be my choice.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

My vote, as always, make your own; that way you get what you need/want, and not someone else's version of what they think you need/want.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> It's hard to beat the Grizzly table for 130.oo bucks you can always build a bottom cabinet if you want one or use the one that it comes with it..just put some sides on it with a door or two.
> Kreg pocket hole jig is a quick to build a cabinet around the stand..
> 
> T10432 Router Table with Stand


I agree, BJ. That is the same as my 2nd and now 4th router table. In Oz they are $180 + freight (without the insert plate).


----------



## mardav111 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Router Table make or buy*



JOAT said:


> My vote, as always, make your own; that way you get what you need/want, and not someone else's version of what they think you need/want.


I bought a router table once!,and only once.Since most router tables are crap unles you want to shell out some serious dough,I am voting for the build.If you build your own then you know what you have , and to your specs.I have built several in my lifetime and was never sorry , I bought one and was never sorrier.Good luck.:laugh:


----------



## devil2456 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have just built router table,number two.great satisfaction in making it myself. and adding all the things you need. go for it


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Good suggestions all around here, but I optioned to build my own as well.


----------



## EnRouteWoodcrafts (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I ended up finding a 24x32" offset table top on Craigslist for a good price and bought a kreg steel stand to mount on. Ill post pics soon


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

If you have the luxury of time, then by all means, make one.
However, if you need it ASAP for some project work, then it leaves you with no choice but to hit that BUY button.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

My first table was small aluminum one for small craftsman router. I still have the router, but got rid of the table ages ago. My current table I built, and I am planning out my third table to build.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

The only reason I own a factory RT, is SWMBO; bought it for me years ago.

All the others were shop made.

She truly is a Sweetie!


----------



## EnRouteWoodcrafts (Oct 23, 2012)

Here it is! I am really happy with the set up its perfect for what I needed. And I made a sliding fence for it


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

EnRouteWoodcrafts said:


> I need a router table and am looking for opinions on if I should make my own or buy one? Any thoughts?
> Thanks


Charlie, it really depends on what you're looking for in a router table... First, decide what you want in a table. If you just need a simple table, you can get one at a good price in plenty of places. (My daughter got me one at Sears in the Clearance area for less than $100 *with* a router...) I know you said what you were working on, but I'm sorry it escapes me what it was.

If you want one with features, or you want to get fancy, do some investigating on line for some plans. I found quite a few that I really liked that were free plans and d/l'd for myself... (I never do or get something that's "normal" or "plain"... I have the tendency to need things "custom." It drives my husband bonkers lol) I have yet to do anything with them, as I really don't know how to use the table (I got my routers for sign making), so that may be a project I do later, when I feel I really want to explore that avenue.

I will interject here, that I found the table my daughter got me, it almost felt cheap to me, like it was too lightweight, made cheap, ya know? I like things that are gonna be sturdy, and well built; thus the reason I will probably build one myself later. I hope I helped if you're still pondering.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Charlie.

I am not a professional at woodworking but, once I decided to build my RT I checked all the available information related to this. I started to assemble it two months ago and to this date, it isn´t finished yet so, most of the member here are right when they recommend to check your necessities. If you are in a rush, then the obvious solution is to buy one.


----------



## david k (Oct 22, 2012)

im with richard build your own to you specs and needs.from looking at your work you have the ability.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

EnRouteWoodcrafts said:


> I need a router table and am looking for opinions on if I should make my own or buy one? Any thoughts?
> Thanks


I have a simple table that mounts a Bosch 1617 router. No Fence. Price is negotiable.

http://pennstate.craigslist.org/tls/3427351562.html


----------

